

The culture shock of coming home from Silicon Valley - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/i-returned-to-slovenia-after-3-months-and-i-am-culturally-shocked/swizec/6530

======
david927
I'm originally from Northern California and did my time in the Bay Area, and
even though it would be better for my startup* to be there, I'm in France and
very, very happy here.

Every day spent is one you'll never get back. Every day should count.

*Shameless plug: [http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/brodlist/x/6476711](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/brodlist/x/6476711)

------
kcanini
You moved from Slovenia to the Bay Area and chose not to live in the city??
There's your problem right there.

